# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  تعرف على ممثلين وممثلات ...عرب

## MiSteR LoNeLy

[frame="15 98"] 
منى زكي : 


  


الاسم / منى علي زكي
الجنسية: مصر 
تاريخ الميلاد: 18 نوٍِفمبر 1976 
الحاله الاجتماعية: متزوجة من أحمد حلمي ولديها ابنة اسمها لي لي
محل الميلاد : القاهرة ، مصر 
الوظيفة: ممثلة 
البريد الاليكترونى : mona_zaki@msn.com
الموقع الاليكترونى : www.mona-zaki.com
عدد الافلام : 2؟ 
عدد المسلسلات : 4 
*فى عام 1992 تلعثمت هذه الفتاة ابنة السادسة عشر أمام الفنان محمد صبحى ، وذلك عندما طلب منها أن تؤدى مشهداً تمثيلياُ فى إختبارات الإلتحاق بفريق الهواة الذى أنشأه صبحى ، و قالت له :"آسفة، محضرتش أى حاجة أقولها النهاردة" ، وربما كان هذا منطقياً بالنسبة لفتاة مثل منى زكى تقدمت لهذا الإختبار لأنها كانت فقط معجبة بمحمد صبحى*. 
عام 2001 حصلت منى زكى على وسام الجمهورية من الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك عن دورها فى فيلم "أيام السادات" الذى جسدت فيه دور زوجة الرئيس الراحل السيدة "جيهان السادات" فى مراحل حياتها الأولى ، و تقول منى :"شعرت بالفخر عند حصولي على هذه الجائزة ، و لكنى شعرت ايضاً بالخوف الشديد ، فأنا مازلت فى بداية مشوارى الفنى ، و سأظل كذلك دائماً حتى بعد مرور عشرات السنين ، و هذا جعلنى أشعر بالمسؤلية تجاه أي عمل أقدمه". 
[line]-[/line]  
باسل خياط :  

  

لاســــــم و الشهرة: باسل الخياط
مكان و تــاريخ الولادة:29 - 8
تاريخ العضوية في نقابة الفنانين: 
خريج المعهد العالي للفنون المسرحية قسم التمثيل
شارك في عدد من المهرجانات الدولية مثل : آفينيون (فرنسا) - قرطاج (تونس) - القاهرة التجريبي (مصر) - مهرجان الجامعات العربية (بيروت) - مهرجان عمان المسرحي(الأردن)
- في الكويت (ضمن التبادل الثقافي بين المعهدين في الكويت وسوريا)
أهم الأعمال التي شارك بها:
في المسـرح: لن يكون - حفل تكريم وتأبين - هواية الحيوانات الزجاجية - ألو تشيخوف - نزوة عاشق - هذه المرة - أبيض أسود - كسور (مساعد مخرج) - الحصان - الدبلوماسيون - .
في السـينما: قمران وزيتونة - دواليك
في التلفزيون: أسرار المدينة - البواسل - الخيزران - حب تحت اسم آخر - الأيام المتمردة - جلنار - البحث عن المستحيل - قبل الغروب - كان ياما كان - قوس قزح - حكايا - أبيض أسود رمادي - بقعة ضوء - أحلام لاتموت - صلاح الدين الأيوبي - أبناء القهر - أحلام كبيرة - عصرالجنون - أيامنا الحلوة - الظاهر بيبرس - أحقاد خفية  
[line]-[/line]  

سمير غانم :  

 

*سمير غانم* (مواليد 15 نوفمبر 1945)، ممثل مصري كوميدي. من أشهر أعماله مسرحية المتزوجين.
حصل على بكالورويس زراعة من جامعه الاسكندرية. وبدأ حياته الفنية كأحد أعضاء فرقة ثلاثي أظواء المسرح بالإشتراك مع الضيف احمد و جورج سيدهم وقدم الثلاثة معاً عدد من الأفلام والاسكتشات مثل اسكتش كوتوموتو وعدد من المسرحيات مثل (حدث في عزبة الورد) و(الراجل اللي أتجوز مراته) و(حواديت) وغيرها من العروض.ثم انفصل عنهم مع نهاية الستينات وبداية السبعينات وإنحلت الفرقة بعد وفاة الضيف احمد عام 1970 وإتجه مع جورج سيدخم للتمثيل معا في عدة مسرحيات خلال السبعينات بالإضافة لإشتراكه في الأفلام. وكان آخر عمل مسرحي لهما معاً هو مسرحية _أهلاً يا دكتور_ عام1989. قدم في الثمانينات سلسلة _فوازير رمضان_ تحت اسم شخصيتي سمورة وفطوطة. يعتبر اقوى نجوم المسرح بين عادل امام ومحمد نجم ومحمد صبحي هو متزوج من الفنانة دلال عبد العزيز وذلك بعد لقائمها معاً في مسرحية _أهلاً يا دكتور_، ولديهما ابنتان هم دينا وامل الشهيرة باسم إيمي. 
[line]-[/line]  
الهام شاهين :  
 


*إلهام شاهين* (1 مارس 1960 -)، ممثلة مصرية. حصلت على بكالوريوس من معهد الفنون قسم تمثيل عاد 1980. بدأت حياتها الفنية عندما قدمها المخرج كمال ياسين في مسرحية حورية من المريخ.
بدأت حياة الهام شاهين السينمائية في الثمانينات في فيلم (أمهات في المنفى)عام 1981 ثم (العار) عام 1982 الذي كان بدايتها الحقيقية وبداية معرفة الجمهور بها، وكانت فترة الثمانينات هي الفترة الأكثر رواجاً لالهام شاهين حيث قدمت خلالها 33 فيلماً منها "السجينتان" و"أيام الغضب" و"بستان الدم" وكانت أكثر سنوات ازدهارها وتالقها عامى 86 و 87 حيث قدمت خلال عام 86 وحده 10 افلام وخلال عام 87 قدمت 8 افلام ثم "الحجر الداير" و"الحب المر " 1992. بلغ إجمالي أفلامها نحو 74 فيلما منها رزق البنات، سوق المتعة، الاخطبوط، نساء بلا تجارب، الرغبة وغيرها..
قدمت الهام شاهين عدد من المسلسلات الجديدة للتليفزيون أهمها : (أخو البنات) و(قال البحر) و(حتى لا يختنق الحب) و(ليالى الحلمية) (نصف ربيع الاخر) و(البرارى والحامول) و(الحاوى) و(سامحونى ماكنش قصدى) و(بنات افكارى).
حصلت الهام شاهين على العديد من الجوائز المصرية والعالمية عن أفلامها مثل يا دنيا يا غرامي) وفيلم (الجنتل).
تزوجت من الخبير السياحي عادل حسني الذي وافق على ان تكون العصمة بيدها لتنفصل عنه ثم تزوجت أحد الاثرياء اللبنانيين لتنفصل عنه بعد اشكالات كبيرة. 
[line]-[/line]  
أمل عرفة :  
 
*أمل عرفة* (من مواليد18 مارس)، ممثلة ومطربة وكاتبة سورية وهي ابنة الملحن سهيل عرفة متزوجة من النجم عبد المنعم عمايري, مولوده في دمشق 
أمل عرفة.. بالموهبة الفنية التي تسري في عروقها منذ الصغر، ومع الرعاية التي أحاطها بها والدها الملحن الكبير سهيل عرفة وبالعمل الدؤوب والمثابرة، استطاعت بحق التربع على عرش النجومية..



[/frame]

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

موضوع متجدد .....

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

[frame="15 98"] 
[align=center] 
شريف منير 




اسمه شريف أحمد منير تخرج من المعهد العالى للفنون المسرحية لفت إلية الأنظار فى مسلسل  رحلة المليون.

من مواليد القارهره بدأ حياته عام 1983 كعازف على آلة الدرامز ثم نصحه الشاعر الراحل صلاح جاهيين بدراسة التمثيل عندما شاهده مع ابنه.

وبالفعل التحق شريف منير بمعهد الفنون المسرحيه وتخرج منه عام 86 ولكنه بدأ التمثيل عام 84 حيث قدم رحلةالمليون.

قدم العديد من الاعمال الناجحه التى وضعته فى مصاف النجوم  فقد راعى فى اختياره  الجوده واضافة الجديد.

احبه الجمهور فى رحلة المليون و قهوة المواردى و ذئاب الجبل وايضا له العدبد من الافلام التى له دور كبير فى نجومبته منها الكيت كات وديسكو ديسكو و سهر الليالى. 
موقع شريف منير

[line]-[/line] 

مصطفى شعبان 

**



تاريخ الميلاد: 19 مايو 1970
من مخرج إلى ممثل صاعد بسرعة الصاروخ .بطولته لفيلم النعامة والطاووس انطلاقته الحقيقية لعالم الشهرة بدا حياته بالإخراج ولم يكن التمثيل من بين أحلامه إلا أنه عشقه بدون مقدمات فهو لا يعرف أن يعيش حياة لها خط واحد وهذا ما وجده فى التمثيل مصطفى شعبان مثل أدواراً عديدة : مناضل سياسى وشاب طائش وصديق يخون صديقه وغيرها من أدوار مختلفة دخل بها عالم السينما وحصل بها على جائزة احسن ممثل دور ثانى مرتين.
و فى كلية الإعلام جاء صديق له يطلب اشتراكه فى تمثيل مسرحية يخرجها وعرضت المسرحية فى فرنسا فى مهرجان "الفنون المسرحية" ولاقت نجاحا كبيراً وأعجب بالفكرة فقرر إخراج مسرحية دون تمثيل وحصل فى المسرحية على جائزة احسن مخرج فى مسابقة بين الجامعات ، وبعدها اشترك فى التمثيل بمسرحية " بالعربى الفصيح" لمحمد صبحى ، وقام بدور الجزائرى لمدة سنة وأشاد الجميع بأدائه وأثناء ذلك أخرج مسرحية أخرى للجامعة لشكسبير وفاز للمرة الثانية بأحسن مخرج ولكن قرر بعد ذلك التفرغ للتمثيل فرأه المخرج زكى فطين عبد الوهاب وأعطاه دوراً فى فيلمه "رومانتيكا" وهو دور طالب فى كلية الطب يدمن المخدرات وينصب على السياح والدور كله عبارة عن 8 مشاهد فقط معظمها صامت عدا مشهد واحد.
وأثناء الفيلم قابل المخرج سيد سعيد وكان يحضر لفيلمه "القبطان" وأعطانى السيناريو وكنت فى الجامعة ..وعرض فيلم "رومانتيكا" و"القبطان" فى نفس العام وكتب عنه بعد الفيلمين كثيراً بل ورشح لجائزة احسن ممثل دور ثانى عن فيلم القبطان ...وقابل بالصدفة محمد راضى وقال له أن إيهاب أبنه يحضر لفيلم "فتاة من إسرائيل" ثم اشترك فى فيلم " حائط البطولات" مع محمد راضى وجسد دور جندى مسئول عن أهله بعد وفاة والده وأثناء ذلك اشترك فى مسلسلين هما " أحلام مؤجلة " والحلم النائم" و " عائلة الحاج متولى " فى دور سعيد الذى لاقى نجاحا كبيرا فعرفه جمهور التليفزيون.

موقع مصطفى شعبان 

[line]-[/line] 

حسين فهمي 




حسين فهمي (22 مارس 1940 -)، ممثل مصري من أصل شركسي، وهو الأخ الأكبر للفنان مصطفى فهمي. ويعتبر من جيل الشباب في سينما السبعينيات والثمانينيات، تحول إلى التلفزيون منذ التسعينات، وهو رئيس سابق لمهرجان السنمائي الدولي 
[/align]
[/frame]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله موضوع رائع ومميز من شخص مبدع  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تاج النساء

موضوع حلو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ويلكم مان

----------


## mohammed1988

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . الله يباركلك :Bl (13):

----------


## d.beckham

الموضوع جميل جميل جميل

----------


## خالد ابو زياد

:too_upset:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]مصطفى شعبان 



[/align]*

----------


## سنفورة

حلووووووووووووووووو بس ولا واحد من ممثلين اللي بفضلهم!!!!!!!:upset3:

----------


## سنفورة

> :too_upset:


شومالك معصب شكلك مو حدا عاجبك منهم زيي!!!!!!!!!

----------


## totoalharbi

_موضوع كتير حلو يسلمو_

----------

